# Mbgfc results?



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

Can someone please put up the leader board. I'm out of town and can't find it on line. Thanks.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Second pic shows wahoo


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

It's up on the Mobile Big Game Fishing Club Site


----------

